# Sony A7R lighting equipment



## fxps (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi Everyone my name is Mike and I am new to the game. I apologize if I am posting in the wrong section I have some questions regarding flashes and etc.

I am looking to do a lot of videos and I have been looking at some new flash and lighting equipment and came across a few.

Here are a couple examples, If anyone can please help me make a decision or give me some guidance I would appreciate it.

View attachment 71827

View attachment 71828


----------



## KmH (Apr 20, 2014)

You cannot use flash units to shoot video. You have to use constant lighting.

Are you wanting flash units for shooting stills?


----------



## fxps (Apr 20, 2014)

suggestions as far as what I should be looking at?.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 20, 2014)

fxps said:


> suggestions as far as what I should be looking at?.



Check out Kirk Tuck's newest blog, The Visual Science Lab, about one month back...he suggests a couple of LED lights he has has good luck with as of late.

He also wrote an entire book on using LED lighting. For the past four years, he has been doing "video headshots" for companies, and has steadily been expanding into more and more video projects. He talks about the new idea of lighting once, but shooting twice--meaning using lighting that looks good for both stills AND for video.

The Online Photographer: LED Lighting for Photography: Kirk Tuck

Again, the new blog is The Visual Science Lab. I think the post I linked to above is going to be one of the best sources for you to begin your journey at.


----------



## gsgary (Apr 21, 2014)

ARRI Group: Lighting Equipment


----------

